# Einer der größten Kino-Blockbuster 2022 ist in Wahrheit ein Flop!



## Icetii (17. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Einer der größten Kino-Blockbuster 2022 ist in Wahrheit ein Flop!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Einer der größten Kino-Blockbuster 2022 ist in Wahrheit ein Flop!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Physik4DE (17. November 2022)

Die könnten ja mal nen Schauspieler nehmen der noch nicht in jedem Film war, dann wird’s vielleicht was.


----------



## StarFox86 (17. November 2022)

Inflationszeiten sind hart. Viele sparen am Kino & bezahlen lieber Netflix, Amazon Prime & Disney Plus.

Dabei macht der Film wenigstens am Start noch bisschen Geld, andere Filme gehen noch viel leerer aus, die Kinopreis waren schon vor Corona hoch & jetzt mit Minijobpreis Erhöhung & Stromkosten sieht man immer mehr Schwarz. Goldene Zeiten sind erstmal vorbei.

Mal schauen was mit Black Panther wird, da will z. B. meine Schwester am Sonntag rein, aber man geht einfach viel seltener als früher.

Ich bin gespannt welche Top 10 Film Ende des Jahres  meisten Umsatz machen und wie dieser im Vergleich zu 2021,2020, 2019 & vor Corona 2018 etc. ist.


----------



## AB5TAUB3R (17. November 2022)

Bitte nicht als Bashing verstehen, das ist allein meine Meinung:
Ich habe früher Marvel/DC Filme sehr gemocht, aber in den letzten jahren sind mir die Verfilmungen einfach
zu flach, zu stumpf und viel zu CGI geworden.
Bei mir war ab Avengers  End Game eindeutig der Ofen aus, nur DCs Justice League war für mich noch schlimmer.
Für mich ist an den Filmen einfach nichts besser geworden, nur schlimmer, eine Tiefgang wie damals bei Spiderman usw sucht man vergeblich, es gibt keinen Grund mehr sich mit irgendeinem Hero zu identifizieren.
Und The Rock war für mich immer schon einfach "nur" ein Wrestler und ein grottenschlechter Schauspieler, aber das ist Vin Diesel für mich auch, wenn ich schon bei nicht gute Schauspieler bin XD
*hust*
Sorry, falls ich damit jemanden auf die Füße getreten bin.


Physik4DE schrieb:


> Die könnten ja mal nen Schauspieler nehmen der noch nicht in jedem Film war, dann wird’s vielleicht was.


da hast du vollkommen recht....


----------



## Spezies_8472 (17. November 2022)

Ja, momentan kommen halt viele Faktoren zusammen.
Die Inflation, viel zu viele Superheldenfilme (meiner Meinung nach), der Fokus hin zu Homeentertainment und Streaming, große Unsicherheiten allgemein.
Nicht nur das Kino selbst ist teurer geworden, auch die Fahrt dahin. Wenn man nicht gerade eines um die Ecke hat.
Ganz viele kleine Zahnrädchen, die in der Summe zu solchem Ergebnis führen.
Verwunderlich oder überraschend ist das jedenfalls nicht.
Und der Überflieger ist der Film nun auch nicht gerade.


----------



## FalloutEffect (17. November 2022)

Als Comic-Noob habe ich mich gefragt: wer oder was ist Black Adam?


----------



## Holzkerbe (17. November 2022)

Wow, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Fand den Film richtig gut und hätte ihm den entsprechenden Erfolg vergönnt.


----------



## AB5TAUB3R (17. November 2022)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Als Comic-Noob habe ich mich gefragt: wer oder was ist Black Adam?


kenne ich auch nicht, man findet auf google auch nicht wirklich viel darüber, ich denke mal, dass das einer dieser "neuen" Superhelden ist


----------



## Vordack (17. November 2022)

AB5TAUB3R schrieb:


> kenne ich auch nicht, man findet auf google auch nicht wirklich viel darüber, ich denke mal, dass das einer dieser "neuen" Superhelden ist


"*Black Adam* (real name *Teth-Adam*) is a character appearing in American comic books published by DC Comics. The character was created by Otto Binder and C. C. Beck, and first appeared in the debut issue of Fawcett Comics' _The Marvel Family_ comic book in December 1945. Since DC Comics licensed and acquired Fawcett's characters in the 1970s, Black Adam has endured as one of the archenemies of the superhero Captain Marvel / Shazam and the Marvel Family (a.k.a. Shazam Family), alongside Doctor Sivana and Mister Mind.[1][2]"

- Quelle: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Adam#:~:text=Black Adam (real name Teth,comic book in December 1945.

War der erste google Eintrag. https://www.google.com/search?q=bla...rome..69i57.3142j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


1945...

Ich kannte ihn auch nicht, kenne allerdings auch nur die standard  Comics


----------



## McTrevor (17. November 2022)

Mir ist das in den letzten rund zehn Jahren viel zu viel mit den Superhelden-Filmen. Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Nico69l1 (17. November 2022)

der film ist eben auch nur durchschnitt. the rock kann halt auch nix, was einen film wirklich attraktiv machen würde. 
die großen comic filme, die, an die man sich erinnert, sind schon lange geschichte. spider man mit maguire, batman mit bale, marvels große truppe mit könnern wie downey jr oder evans... hätte black adam auf story, frisches story telling und metaebenen gesetzt, so wie das ein nolan kann und macht, oder auf style, wie villeneuve. 
die faszination an achterbahnfahrten lässt halt nach, wenn man jahrelang die gleiche strecke fährt. schade ums geld - an den kassen wie auch in der produktion.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. November 2022)

Nico69l1 schrieb:


> der film ist eben auch nur durchschnitt.


Daran wird's wohl kaum liegen. Die meisten Filme aus der aktuellen Zeit sind gerademal Durchschnitt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2022)

Wenn nichts gegen die immens hohen Produktionskosten unternommen wird wird jedes DC-Projekt ein Wackelkandidat. Selbstläufer-Niveau wie das MCU hat die Marke nach wie vor nicht.


----------



## Ventil4tor (13. Dezember 2022)

Hier geht es ganz klar um Johnson's Versuch mit den bekannten Marvel und DC Größen mitzuhalten. Doch das ging ganz gewaltig in die Hose. Er hatte sogar im Vorfeld versucht einen riesen Hype zu generieren, man würde es kennen und lieben. Dann erscheint Black Adam und die erste Frage lautet: "Wer ist das?" Vielleicht sollte ihn mal jemand warnen, dass auf diese Weise (angekratztes Ego) schon viele Stars gefallen sind.


----------

